# AP question/confusion



## ljmolina (Mar 13, 2010)

I just started refining gold last week, but can someone please clear a question I have about gold in the AP solution.

In Steve's video, he says that his AP solution has alot of gold in solution and he would need to filter out and introduce SMB. With that said here is what I think I need to do to get the old out of the AP solution

1. Introduce more copper (either more fingers or fine copper) until the AP solution is black
2. Wait 24hrs to let the AP solution settle.
3. Filter out the AP solution to get the black powder (gold + contaminates) from the bottom of the bucket
4. Use HCl + Clorox + the (black Powder- Gold) to get your Auric Chloride solution
5. Introduce SMB 

Is this the method to get your gold out of the AP solution?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 13, 2010)

yes.

by using the same AP solution over and over on new batches of fingers or pins or whatever, eventually, any gold that might have dissolved in it will be pushed out as fine black powder.

after filtering, let the very dark AP run 2-4 days with air bubbler, it will turn dark green, and ready to work again.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2010)

Disregard the part about adding SMB, it will contaminate the AP for future use and it doesn't do a very good job of precipitating the gold from AP.

Save your SMB for precipitating gold from clean gold solutions.

Steve


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually Steve, after rereading his post. He is only adding the smb to the solution he took up the residue with.
Not the original a/p solution.


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 13, 2010)

The reason I ask ... for my second batch I tried to use CPU's instead of fingers... and after 2 days all the gold from the cpus was absorbed into the AP solution, there are a couple of gold flake floating around, but not enought to continue the process.

It just feels like I have lost 2 days and nothing to show for it.

Can I just add copper pipe tubing that I have into the solution? Basicly what I wanting to do is push gold out of it now without adding new fingers and not reuse the AP solution.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 13, 2010)

What kind of cpus?

Steve


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 14, 2010)

The batch consisted mostly of Pentium Pro and UltraSparc CPU's I also had amd and pentiums mixed in. Most of the gold came from the UltraSparc (Sun Microsystems) Cpus as the are literaly covered in gold plating.


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 14, 2010)

Seroiusly Steve, i would pay you, if you make a quick video demonstrating how to get the gold out of AP solution... 

Start from disolving cpus, adding whatever to AP solution to precipitate the black gold powder, filtering , to cleaning/rinsing the gold dust ... 

Chemistry wasnt my strong suite, during my aeronautical engineering education.. lol


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2010)

When you add copper the gold will come out of the solution and form a dark powder on the surface of your copper. Once all the copper that can go into solution has then there is not anymore gold in the liquid. Then remove the copper, rinse, and filter. Pipe will work, but the gold attaches to the inside walls and is hard to rinse. Use a flat bar.


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone..


----------



## butcher (Mar 15, 2010)

if you only have copper pipe cut long ways with hacksaw and unroll it flat, a hole drilled in one end and a wire or string, sand to clean copper .


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks butcher, I was one step ahead... also, I found a copper bus bar I had from a server rack I bought back a couple years ago, its about 15in x 4in x 1.5in

Its been almost 24hrs and I have gathered alot of the fine-black powder (gold I hope). 

now, with the black-gold, do I proceed using the Muratic+Clorox mix to get rid of the impurities and then SMB? 

Or is there a seperate process with the fine black powder??


----------



## johnny309 (May 16, 2011)

The black powder just wash with HCl 2-3 times(to get rid of other metals,other than gold)...and after that....disolve in HCl and clorox,or AR.....obteining AuCl3.......SMB.......melt ....and show us the picture of the "beauty".


----------



## Harold_V (May 17, 2011)

johnny309 said:


> The black powder just wash with HCl 2-3 times(to get rid of other metals,other than gold)...and after that....disolve in HCl and clorox,or AR.....obteining AuCl3.......SMB.......melt ....and show us the picture of the "beauty".


I would not recommend ignoring a wash of the precipitated gold. It spells a huge difference in quality. 

Harold


----------

